
Why Facebook and Instagram are currently down - oakey
https://itblogr.com/top-social-media-giants-facebook-instagram-currently-down/
======
deca6cda37d0
Click bait... title should be "Facebook & Instagram currently Down!"

there is absolutely not an explanation why they are/were down

